# Uk/US Package exchange.



## Emma (Aug 28, 2008)

I just did a post in another thread about this but I thought I'd do a new one incase anyone missed it. 

Would anyone in the US like to do some sort of food exchange with me? I think it would be really fun to make up a package for someone else and also to recieve one. I guess it would mostly be sweet products as it would be easier to send and they last longer. What do you guys think?

I'm thinking stuff like 



















and lots of other bits that I can think of.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 28, 2008)

Em, check the Royal mail website, so you will have an idea of how much it will cost you to send a parcel. Each time i've done it, it's cost more to send the parcel, than the items inside cost. Our postage is much more expensive than the US rates too.


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Em, check the Royal mail website, so you will have an idea of how much it will cost you to send a parcel. Each time i've done it, it's cost more to send the parcel, than the items inside cost. Our postage is much more expensive than the US rates too.



Oh wow thats a bit shit


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 28, 2008)

I think this would be fun, even with the cost. 

Back when I lived in the UK, oh-so-many years ago, I became addicted to these prawn-flavoured crisps. They're not exactly like regular crisps, but sort of cheese puff-like in texture, and roundish. I wish to God I could remember what they're called! :doh:


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I think this would be fun, even with the cost.
> 
> Back when I lived in the UK, oh-so-many years ago, I became addicted to these prawn-flavoured crisps. They're not exactly like regular crisps, but sort of cheese puff-like in texture, and roundish. I wish to God I could remember what they're called! :doh:



Those, my dear, are Skips


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I think this would be fun, even with the cost.
> 
> Back when I lived in the UK, oh-so-many years ago, I became addicted to these prawn-flavoured crisps. They're not exactly like regular crisps, but sort of cheese puff-like in texture, and roundish. I wish to God I could remember what they're called! :doh:



You can actually get things like this in asian stores in their snack aisle. I love em


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 28, 2008)

Rowan said:


> You can actually get things like this in asian stores in their snack aisle. I love em



Quite right, my dear -- but I'm holding out for the British variety, nostalgia, and all...



CurvyEm said:


> Those, my dear, are Skips



Ah, thank you! :bow:

Now, if you don't mind sending...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 28, 2008)

Rowan said:


> You can actually get things like this in asian stores in their snack aisle. I love em



We have those too, prawn crackers. but Skips are different, prawn COCKTAIL flavoured little round crisp things, much smaller than prawn crackers, different colour and taste. i just tried googling for a photo of skips but can only find pics of the packaging.


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 28, 2008)

Tut tut, Ruby -- you did nae try hard enough!


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Quite right, my dear -- but I'm holding out for the British variety, nostalgia, and all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've not actually seen them for years. I completely forgot they existed! I'll have to keep an eye out for them and let you know


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 28, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> I just did a post in another thread about this but I thought I'd do a new one incase anyone missed it.
> 
> Would anyone in the US like to do some sort of food exchange with me? I think it would be really fun to make up a package for someone else and also to recieve one. I guess it would mostly be sweet products as it would be easier to send and they last longer. What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


*giggle*  i'm already sending twinkies to someone quite fab, because everyone knows they're non-perishable. in exchange, i'm getting digestive biscuits which don't sound too appetizing, really.

Curvy, your variety of cadbury bars makes me jealous. we have a few in the states but not too many.
i'd like to take you up on your offer. what would you want in exchange?


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

This sounds like a cool idea!! There are a couple of cute FA's and some of the ladies I wouldnt mind having sent over in exchange for....oh wait you mean food?? My bad!!


----------



## Brandi (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooohhh this is a good idea...oh yeah...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 29, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Tut tut, Ruby -- you did nae try hard enough!



omg i spent 20 mins looking! I hope you realise now that any time i want a picture of something and can't find it, I'll be pmin'g you the magic googler, to do it for me. 

and LoL @ did nae


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 29, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> *giggle*  i'm already sending twinkies to someone quite fab, because everyone knows they're non-perishable. in exchange, i'm getting digestive biscuits which don't sound too appetizing, really.
> 
> Curvy, your variety of cadbury bars makes me jealous. we have a few in the states but not too many.
> i'd like to take you up on your offer. what would you want in exchange?



I was SO curious about twinkies a few years back, that I got someone to send me a packet. Where is the vomiting smiley, lol. They were disgusting, greasy and nasty, like eating a cheapy made bath sponge, with sweetened tile grout in the middle 

HowEVER, that same person put in a couple of Hostess Snoballs, telling me that they are the grossest snack food ever invented. I LOVED them :wubu: I have since also tried the hallowe'en orange coloured snoballs (thanks Summer! ) and loved them too!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 29, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I was SO curious about twinkies a few years back, that I got someone to send me a packet. Where is the vomiting smiley, lol. They were disgusting, greasy and nasty, like eating a cheapy made bath sponge, with sweetened tile grout in the middle


well, that bath sponge is absolutely scrumptious when you dip it in batter and deep fry it. :eat2:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't care for twinkies, but Hostess cupcakes, omg I could eat the tops off of them all day long, lol.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 29, 2008)

I know there are places that sell British foods worldwide, but I was wondering if they had places that sell US foods in the UK. Sure enough, they do!
So if anything particular is left out of a package, or it inspired more curiosity, look at these:
http://www.skyco.uk.com/
http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/index.php/url_abcsec
http://www.candypirate.com/
http://www.yanktanks.co.uk/fooddrink.htm
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/American-Food-Shop

and more. Last 2 are ebay stores that specialize in US food in thre UK.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 30, 2008)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I know there are places that sell British foods worldwide, but I was wondering if they had places that sell US foods in the UK. Sure enough, they do!
> So if anything particular is left out of a package, or it inspired more curiosity, look at these:
> http://www.skyco.uk.com/
> http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/index.php/url_abcsec
> ...



Yeah I knew those stores existed as Mike and I had a look for it when we came back. However, I couldn't find hostess cupcakes, lol. They had tweekies, ho hos, and ding dongs but no cupcakes. It is also rare for them to carry my favourite candy bar: butterfinger. I just have to wait til I go out there to have my treats. It's also cheaper to stock up while I am out there. I saw a box of Lucky Charms cereal on eBay with a starting bid of £10. That's 20 effing dollars, lol....when it only costs $3. So yeah, I'm cheap....I can wait til I fly out.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 30, 2008)

Dude, I'm so in. I'd like to start out with a jar of Marmite to try please, maybe some good tea also? Now, some UKer tell me what you would like.  I can get a case of 36 Butterfingers for pretty cheap...... hehehehehehe

On a side note- yes, the postage can get up there. I used to do something like this with a friend from Germany. We normally sent like a package every other month (I'd send one in Sept, he'd send me something in October, I'd send in Nov). If I spent about 15 bucks to stuff the box, it normally cost me 9-15 to send it. But it was fun and he sent me the best chocolate I've EVER put in my mouth. I made that stuff last for nearly a year! hehehehehe I also got him addicted to Kool-aid. 

So yeah, I'm up for something now and then anyway, I think it would be fun!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait, what are "crisps"?


----------



## Mishty (Sep 2, 2008)

Well in the South(Alabama) we've got

Little Debbies
Moon Pies
Honeybuns
Krispy Kreme(packaged stuff)
Stage Planks

I'd swap...


----------



## Mishty (Sep 2, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Wait, what are "crisps"?



I think it's what we'd call a chip.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 2, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I think it's what we'd call a chip.



Ohhhhh. Okay. Thanks.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 2, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Well in the South(Alabama) we've got
> 
> Little Debbies
> Moon Pies
> ...



I miss little debbies, omg the bestest cheapest junk food EVAR!


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 2, 2008)

So, I'm in. Who is to be my goodie-exchange pal? Preferably someone who, after a lengthy snack exchange (or brief -- whatever), will also marry me. Seems like it's only women so far on the UK side, but I'm open to negotiation. Especially if the snacks are good.

I am also available for adoption, so long as you can accommodate my special dietary needs -- i.e., lots of Skips.

So who shall it be?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 2, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Well in the South(Alabama) we've got
> 
> Little Debbies
> Moon Pies
> ...



I am from the US, but have never heard of StagePlanks. Please explain. Thank you!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 3, 2008)

I know this isn't quite the same thing, but how about exchanging packages with someone in the US if you're in the US but in a different part of it? Because there are some goodies that they only make out in the Midwest or on the East Coast or things like that. Some places have regional goodies you can't get anywhere else. Or some people that live in the Midwest have never been to the shore and maybe want to try some real salt water taffy. This is just an idea I'm throwing out there, feel free to ignore it.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I am from the US, but have never heard of StagePlanks. Please explain. Thank you!



It's a large cookie(6 x 2) very crisp and very thick, the flavors vary, banana with a sweet white icing, or gingerbread with a cotton candy pink icing with a real brown sugar type taste. My fave is a yellow cookie with orange icing...


The stores around here don't have them, you have to go "across the tracks" to the "ghetto" to get them. They range from 2/$1.00 to as little as 5/$1.00.

The best thing about 'em is, they soak up milk very lovely...they don't get mushy though, just softer.... :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I miss little debbies, omg the bestest cheapest junk food EVAR!



Oh yeah!
AND they come out with new AWESOME stuff like, every effin month!

Boston Creme Rolls?! :eat2:

if ya ever get a hankerin' for a box...lemme know


----------



## Trinkan (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey you think your parcel is expensive! try ouer swedish rates then hehe


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 6, 2008)

Trinkan said:


> Hey you think your parcel is expensive! try ouer swedish rates then hehe



Maybe a Swedish/American parcel exchange is order...

In which case, I would like to request several large cases of this, and this...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 6, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Maybe a Swedish/American parcel exchange is order...
> 
> In which case, I would like to request several large cases of this, and this...



lala, that Kalles roe spread is sold in the Ikea food stores! i loooove it!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 6, 2008)

Trinkan said:


> Hey you think your parcel is expensive! try ouer swedish rates then hehe



I'll have an office chair, an obsolete photocopier and a packet of swedish fish please


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 6, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lala, that Kalles roe spread is sold in the Ikea food stores! i loooove it!



Ah -- I didn't realize that! I live in possibly the last town in America that is vehemently opposed to Big Box stores...plus I only buy my furniture from Goodwill...there's an IKEA, I think, in the next town over...I may have to take a small road trip...


----------



## Trinkan (Sep 6, 2008)

hehe sure thing! can we have an parcel billing exchange also then?
As an comperason i think a postcard from US to Swe are 90c? to send the the same card across the street in Swe is $1.10...


----------



## Trinkan (Sep 6, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I'll have an office chair, an obsolete photocopier and a packet of swedish fish please


Hello RR
One complete office are packed into an container as we speak, look in the bottom desk drawer end you find the surströmming!
When do you want delivery?


----------



## Trinkan (Sep 6, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Maybe a Swedish/American parcel exchange is order...
> 
> In which case, I would like to request several large cases of this, and this...


By the way Lala in Swe cloudberrys are called "hjortron" and found in swamps in northen sweden and if you like the jam you should really try the fresh ones! 
I think you should be able to buy them in an IKEA also?
Or you can jump on a plane to Swe and pick up RR on the way and try the real thing live here, that would problebly be cheaper than the shipping anyway!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm up for this as well. I've never been overseas so wouldn't know what to ask for, but I'm all for trying new stuff!


----------



## Emma (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm getting my package soon tra la la la la *sing* Thanks Leesa


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 9, 2008)

Trinkan said:


> Hello RR
> One complete office are packed into an container as we speak, look in the bottom desk drawer end you find the surströmming!
> When do you want delivery?



LOL nooooooo a complete office hahaha! surströmming......  I think I'll just return to sender :happy:


----------



## Emma (Sep 15, 2008)

I got my package from the US today. I'll do a post about it tomorrow with pictures and reviews lol 

I'm all twinkied up at the mo. Sooooo much sugar! lol


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 16, 2008)

I would like to exchange a package with someone  Not sure if I could afford it on a regular basis but once would be nice. I don't even know what I would choose. A surprise package would be fun. I live in the south and I am sure I could send something interesting to you. Let me know if you're interested. Rebecca


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a neat idea. I'll play, too.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 16, 2008)

What about an Australian/US parcel exchange?

I am currently looking for sour jello flavors like apple or lemon or any sour flavor. They are not available in Australia.
I am not supposed to eat jello but whatever!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 16, 2008)

Susannah, I'll have to look into that sour jello thing - I'm not sure I've seen those around here. Will report back 
(working on that other thing, too!)


----------



## Shosh (Sep 16, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Susannah, I'll have to look into that sour jello thing - I'm not sure I've seen those around here. Will report back
> (working on that other thing, too!)



Thanks so much! I will send you something special also.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 17, 2008)

Who is going to be my package exchange pal? I am feeling left out and lonely.


----------



## Leesa (Sep 17, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Who is going to be my package exchange pal? I am feeling left out and lonely.



I'm game! :eat2: But what would I send you do not have?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

Leesa said:


> I'm game! :eat2: But what would I send you do not have?



I think the package exchange has to be between posters from different countries, ala UK/USA or Australia/USA etc.
The reason being that people can taste foods from other countries etc.

Meanwhile Australia has the worlds best cookies in Tim Tams .:bow:


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Who is going to be my package exchange pal? I am feeling left out and lonely.



Well, I live in Mississippi but if you still want to exchange something we can  I am a dork and just want to get a package!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rebecca


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> What about an Australian/US parcel exchange?
> 
> I am currently looking for sour jello flavors like apple or lemon or any sour flavor. They are not available in Australia.
> I am not supposed to eat jello but whatever!



I will also look for some Jello for you  Rebecca


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> I will also look for some Jello for you  Rebecca



Thank you lovey. I would be happy to send you a small lil something also.

I also love Crest Cinnamon Rush toothpaste, but that aint a food.


----------



## Leesa (Sep 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I think the package exchange has to be between posters from different countries, ala UK/USA or Australia/USA etc.
> The reason being that people can taste foods from other countries etc.
> 
> Meanwhile Australia has the worlds best cookies in Tim Tams .:bow:



INCORRECT! :doh: We have many items that are regional and others would love to try. :eat2:


----------



## Goddess Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

Im game for exchanging packages.
Im in California!
Who wants stuff from here???


----------



## Leesa (Sep 17, 2008)

How many FAs fit in an overnight box? :wubu:


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2008)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Im game for exchanging packages.
> Im in California!
> Who wants stuff from here???



See's Candy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:eat2: Want something from the South?


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2008)

Leesa said:


> How many FAs fit in an overnight box? :wubu:



If they are contortionist a lot! Example............O.K. maybe just one  

View attachment 392676638_6ec5f6a312.jpg


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Sep 17, 2008)

OMG if we are exchanging Im game! Its not exactly food I desire but I want a UK product bad as well as some yummy caramel Caburys. Cabburys are SO much better from the UK. If anyone wants anything from the Southwestern US let me know!

ALSO anyone from the East Coast willing to get this fat girl Drakes Cakes will be welcome too! I would be willing to pay/trade and well for those. I LOVE me some Drake's Coffee Cakes, Ring Dings, Yodels and Yankee Doodles...YUM Im salivating just thinking about it


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2008)

I have always wanted to try Tastykakes! Especially that peanut butter doublicious :eat2: 

View attachment tastykake-doublicious-777389.jpg


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Sep 18, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> I have always wanted to try Tastykakes! Especially that peanut butter doublicious :eat2:



OG Tastykakes rock! Thats like a Philadelphia thing isnt it? They were sooo yum. I miss them but Drakes take the cake!


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 18, 2008)

Tori, are you over here too, talking about devil dogs and crumb cake lol. I told you I will send you a stash 




Tori DeLuca said:


> OG Tastykakes rock! Thats like a Philadelphia thing isnt it? They were sooo yum. I miss them but Drakes take the cake!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2008)

A package exchange sounds fun! I've always wanted to try something uniquely Australian like vegemite or uniquely English like spotted dick.

The only things uniquely Californian I can think of offering are "Jelly Belly" gourmet jelly beans, "Two Buck Chuck" Wine (literally only $2, it's an award winning wine, only sold at Trader Joe's in Calif. - I know off hand Canada forbids it's import though... unless it's referred to as a "Grape beverage" on the import declaration...  ) I know a place where I can get shark jerky... Or for anybody who hasn't tried Hanson's all natural sodas, they are produced here in the L.A. area (Corona I believe...) As for non-eatables... surfboard wax has an interesting smell if anybody is interested.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> A package exchange sounds fun! I've always wanted to try something uniquely Australian like vegemite or uniquely English like spotted dick.
> 
> The only things uniquely Californian I can think of offering are "Jelly Belly" gourmet jelly beans, "Two Buck Chuck" Wine (literally only $2, it's an award winning wine, only sold at Trader Joe's in Calif. - I know off hand Canada forbids it's import though... unless it's referred to as a "Grape beverage" on the import declaration...  ) I know a place where I can get shark jerky... Or for anybody who hasn't tried Hanson's all natural sodas, they are produced here in the L.A. area (Corona I believe...) As for non-eatables... surfboard wax has an interesting smell if anybody is interested.



Americans are hilarious when it comes to Vegemite. They say they hate it, and that it is horrible etc. That is because they put a truckload of it on all at once! It is only meant to be very finely spread, only a little amount at a time.
It is an acquired taste though. I have been having it since I was a small child so I am used to it.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 18, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> A package exchange sounds fun! I've always wanted to try something uniquely Australian like vegemite or uniquely English like spotted dick.
> 
> The only things uniquely Californian I can think of offering are "Jelly Belly" gourmet jelly beans, "Two Buck Chuck" Wine (literally only $2, it's an award winning wine, only sold at Trader Joe's in Calif. - I know off hand Canada forbids it's import though... unless it's referred to as a "Grape beverage" on the import declaration...  ) I know a place where I can get shark jerky... Or for anybody who hasn't tried Hanson's all natural sodas, they are produced here in the L.A. area (Corona I believe...) As for non-eatables... surfboard wax has an interesting smell if anybody is interested.



All I saw was spotted dick! What is that????????????????


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> All I saw was spotted dick! What is that????????????????



It is a steamed suet pudding with dried fruit. Very British.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is a steamed suet pudding with dried fruit. Very British.



That's quite a name


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> That's quite a name



The spots I think refer to the currants in the pudding.

Do you know what Welsh Rarebit is? Cheese on toast.

They have some weird names for things.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you eat these down under? 

Rocky Mountain oysters (sometimes called prairie oysters) is a North American culinary name for edible offal, specifically buffalo, boar, or bull testicles. They are usually peeled, coated in flour, pepper and salt, sometimes pounded flat, then deep-fried. 

View attachment 211621083.jpg


View attachment 445763468.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2008)

I just discovered from an unnamed source that there is a Trader Joe's in NYC! Very cool...  I'll go double check on the price of Two Buck Chuck... it may also have gone up here in price...


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 18, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I just discovered from an unnamed source that there is a Trader Joe's in NYC! Very cool...  I'll go double check on the price of Two Buck Chuck... it may also have gone up here in price...



I think two-buck Chuck is actually three bucks in New York. 

I may be wrong, but I believe there are tariffs preventing the import of cheap wines from outside the EU into the UK. If you wanted to send Chuck, you'd have to pay $16 in fees, or something like that (that is, if you were honest and didn't try to smuggle it).

Edit: Oh wait -- you were not talking about sending it to the UK, were you...so much for my reading comprehension skillz.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 18, 2008)

I also heard the Aussies have the best Jelly beans ever... I would love to exchange anything as long as Vegamite was not part of the deal.




Susannah said:


> I think the package exchange has to be between posters from different countries, ala UK/USA or Australia/USA etc.
> The reason being that people can taste foods from other countries etc.
> 
> Meanwhile Australia has the worlds best cookies in Tim Tams .:bow:


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Sep 18, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> Tori, are you over here too, talking about devil dogs and crumb cake lol. I told you I will send you a stash




You know it girl! Im everywhere LOL 
Ummm
SEND THEM!!!!!!!!!!!
WITH the Pathmark Iced Tea!
LMAO


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Sep 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Americans are hilarious when it comes to Vegemite. They say they hate it, and that it is horrible etc. That is because they put a truckload of it on all at once! It is only meant to be very finely spread, only a little amount at a time.
> It is an acquired taste though. I have been having it since I was a small child so I am used to it.




I have mad Marmite before and I understand it is similar....
I kinda liked it


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah, can you eat sugar free Jell-o? Wasn't sure if sugar was the reason you weren't supposed to eat it.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Sep 19, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have HAD Marmite before and I understand it is similar....
> I kinda liked it



I meant to say "had" lol


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> Do you eat these down under?
> 
> Rocky Mountain oysters (sometimes called prairie oysters) is a North American culinary name for edible offal, specifically buffalo, boar, or bull testicles. They are usually peeled, coated in flour, pepper and salt, sometimes pounded flat, then deep-fried.



Um No!



chocolate desire said:


> I also heard the Aussies have the best Jelly beans ever... I would love to exchange anything as long as Vegamite was not part of the deal.



I would be happy to send you a lil something.




Tori DeLuca said:


> I have mad Marmite before and I understand it is similar....
> I kinda liked it



It is kind of similar, but kind of not also. Does that make sense?



SoVerySoft said:


> Susannah, can you eat sugar free Jell-o? Wasn't sure if sugar was the reason you weren't supposed to eat it.



Yeah Randi the sugar and the gelatin also. 



Tori DeLuca said:


> I meant to say "had" lol




I understood ya!


----------



## fullagrace27 (Sep 19, 2008)

Could i take part in this? I am from Estonia and we got some great sweets here! Or anything! I used to live in the US and miss many things...it would be fun to do that kind of exchange! :eat2:
And sure i would love to exchange with UK too !!!!! Anywhere!!


----------



## Leesa (Sep 27, 2008)

Do they make Manchester United decals or bumper stickers? 
EASY to mail and not available here.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2008)

Leesa said:


> Do they make Manchester United decals or bumper stickers?
> EASY to mail and not available here.



Can you not get them online?


----------



## Leesa (Sep 27, 2008)

Then it would not be an exchange! :doh:


----------



## grandecafe1 (Oct 2, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I know this isn't quite the same thing, but how about exchanging packages with someone in the US if you're in the US but in a different part of it? Because there are some goodies that they only make out in the Midwest or on the East Coast or things like that. Some places have regional goodies you can't get anywhere else. Or some people that live in the Midwest have never been to the shore and maybe want to try some real salt water taffy. This is just an idea I'm throwing out there, feel free to ignore it.




I am currently in Minneapolis, Minnesota and I am willing to trade or look for things for people within the US or abroad. I have family all over the us and they are used to me asking them to find things for me.
Let me know.


----------



## AndyF150 (Oct 2, 2008)

My girlfriend and I found Hobnobs at World Market in Corpus Christi. They are so damn good with a ice cold glass of milk! yum


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is what my sweetie pie sent me... My taste buds was sooo happy!!! 

View attachment chips 023-1.jpg


----------



## Leesa (Oct 9, 2008)

I want a nice package for Christmas! :eat1: I do not care if it comes from next door. :eat2:


----------



## SarahNYTJ9 (Oct 10, 2008)

International snack exchange?

We_Swap_Snacks

Apply now because I think the first round is going up soon, if you aren't on LJ, just create one and join!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Tut tut, Ruby -- you did nae try hard enough!


Haha! loved your scottish accent there lala!!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

oh p.s I LOVE kalls kaviar! My friend is swedish and goes home about 4 times a year and always brings me back about 5 tubes of the stuff and crisp bread. Also delicious.. is potatis limpis.. like bread made with potato flour.
Also.. what are lil debbies??
I have only heard them from the luna chicks song "lil debbie" -"i'm the lil debbie overweight transvestite cowboy" Is the opening lyric so you can see whay i'm confused!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to play! I want to play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in desperate need of 

Reeses Pieces
Tootsie Rolls
Little Debbies
Kreme Pies or whatever they're called!
Hershey's chocolate!
Cheeto's
An that cheap version of lucky charms you get from $ tree!

And any other stuff anyone would like to throw in! hehe


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

oh.. i wanted to try "tootsie rolls" since i heard a cass elliot song with them in it!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Haha! loved your scottish accent there lala!!



But isn't it dinnae and not did nae? Perfectionist I am.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> But isn't it dinnae and not did nae? Perfectionist I am.


Yes you are right susannah! Gold star for your scottish! Och, Whit a braw lassie ye are!! 
You know.. i actually heard the "did Nae" in an american accent!! lmao..


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Yes you are right susannah! Gold star for your scottish! Och, Whit a braw lassie ye are!!
> You know.. i actually heard the "did Nae" in an american accent!! lmao..



Lots of Scottish people living in Australia + watching Taggart for years = perfect Scottish accent.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Lots of Scottish people living in Australia + watching Taggart for years = perfect Scottish accent.


haha Brilliant! "Thurs bin a murrrder"!!
Actually, one of my actress friends was recently in an episode of taggart..i totally forgot to watch though!! lol


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 10, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I want to play! I want to play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in desperate need of
> 
> Reeses Pieces
> Tootsie Rolls
> ...



Mine Mine Mine! Sorry, did that sound too greedy? I tried to PM ya, but it didn't work. But let's work something out -- I want my skips!


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> But isn't it dinnae and not did nae? Perfectionist I am.



Oh, fine. I tried. Don't I get points for trying? Here I was all proud of myself..


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Oh, fine. I tried. Don't I get points for trying? Here I was all proud of myself..



You get a haggis for trying.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You get a haggis for trying.



Oh...great?

Actually, I've had a taste of haggis once -- a Scottish fried prepared it for a Burns supper. Not bad, actually.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

lmao.. You see i thought lala did great! Susannah however wrote in perfect scottish! 
x


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Oh...great?
> 
> Actually, I've had a taste of haggis once -- a Scottish fried prepared it for a Burns supper. Not bad, actually.


Lambs lungs wrapped in stomach isnt my idea of a good prize!! lmao.. have some shortbread!?

x


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Lambs lungs wrapped in stomach isnt my idea of a good prize!! lmao.. have some shortbread!?
> 
> x



Yeah I need to use a vomitting smilie when I am referring to haggis.

Sorry Ruby, Sorry Mer.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Its ok.. i take no offence..cause haggis is offel (did you see what i did there? lmao).
I have actually eaten it a lot in the past but as i am a veggi again i only eat veggi haggis..which is lovely!
I would rather eat haggis that kangaroo testicles though as i saw mentioned earlier! Though i doubt thats an Australian national dish!! lol


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Lambs lungs wrapped in stomach isnt my idea of a good prize!! lmao.. have some shortbread!?
> 
> x



Yeah, phew. I was afraid I'd offend the Scots contingent by rejecting my haggis prize. I'll take the shortbread.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Its ok.. i take no offence..cause haggis is offel (did you see what i did there? lmao).
> I have actually eaten it a lot in the past but as i am a veggi again i only eat veggi haggis..which is lovely!
> I would rather eat haggis that kangaroo testicles though as i saw mentioned earlier! Though i doubt thats an Australian national dish!! lol



Oy I refuse to eat kangaroo meat, balls or any other part of it. Yuck. 

Apparently it is low fat.

I only eat beef and chicken anyway, and probably only twice a week.

I could never be a vegetarian though, because I enjoy my meat too much when I do eat it.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oy I refuse to eat kangaroo meat, balls or any other part of it. Yuck.
> 
> Apparently it is low fat.
> 
> ...


haha.. its funny. Now when i read your posts you have an Australian accent!! Brilliant! But Probs nothing like your ACTUAL accent.. the accent in my head is very "murials wedding! "yor tarrible meewrial"!!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> haha.. its funny. Now when i read your posts you have an Australian accent!! Brilliant! But Probs nothing like your ACTUAL accent.. the accent in my head is very "murials wedding! "yor tarrible meewrial"!!



I actually have quite a polished accent. I have spoken to a few Dims peeps on the phone and they can testify to that.

Mimi and I chat on the phone quite regularly.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

You see.. i thought that would be the case. Still though the generic aussy accent is in my head. I have an inbetween accent.. not too posh and not too rough.. though my American friends ive spoken to on the phone say i talk REALLY fast! It has taken them a while to get used to that!


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> oh p.s I LOVE kalls kaviar! My friend is swedish and goes home about 4 times a year and always brings me back about 5 tubes of the stuff and crisp bread. Also delicious.. is potatis limpis.. like bread made with potato flour.
> Also.. what are lil debbies??
> I have only heard them from the luna chicks song "lil debbie" -"i'm the lil debbie overweight transvestite cowboy" Is the opening lyric so you can see whay i'm confused!


WEIRD. i was just eating some bread with kaviar. it's really good with thin slices of egg on top. really! (cucumber too)

i also wonder if "potatis limpisis" is swedish for "potet lomper". are they soft, thin and round and can be used with hotdogs/sausage??


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> WEIRD. i was just eating some bread with kaviar. it's really good with thin slices of egg on top. really! (cucumber too)
> 
> i also wonder if "potatis limpisis" is swedish for "potet lomper". are they soft, thin and round and can be used with hotdogs/sausage??


ahh. i can believe it cause i like to put it on top of boiled egg! yum! 
Funny though cause i put cucumber slices ontop of hardbread and kaviar and my swedish friend said it was weird.. but she liked it anyway! lol
Now the question is.. do you leave it squiggly or do you spread it? i leave mine in wee squiggles!


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ahh. i can believe it cause i like to put it on top of boiled egg! yum!
> Funny though cause i put cucumber slices ontop of hardbread and kaviar and my swedish friend said it was weird.. but she liked it anyway! lol
> Now the question is.. do you leave it squiggly or do you spread it? i leave mine in wee squiggles!


haha! so funny you use boiled eggs and cucumber too. i would think non-scandinavians would find it extremely weird.
mmm isn't it cool to be able to eat caviar everyday? it sounds so ...luxurious

and of cource i don't spread it! what's the fun in that?


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahh you see, my friend girlfriend spreads hers (whooat??!) I prefer to have a big mess of pink squiggles!! Much more fun!!


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2008)

*sniff*
i would totally be a part of this exchange thing if it wasn't for our super high shipping rates

would be fun to let someone try brown cheese (brunost)  <--- evil grin


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 13, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Ahh you see, my friend girlfriend spreads hers (whooat??!) I prefer to have a big mess of pink squiggles!! Much more fun!!



Mer.... you can buy that stuff at Ikea in Glasgow! That's where I get it. Haven't been in about 18 months though since Lorna went to the US, so if you do a trip, gimme a shout, lol. The Ikea food shop is fab. I love the elk sausage too, the lingonberry juice, biscuits and kopparberg pear cider, nyumm! 

If you like that, have you tried John West pressed cod roe? Its in a wee tin you get it at the tinned fish section in the supermarkets. It's lovely sliced up and fried in a bit of butter, then sprinkled with lemon juice, mmmm!

ps. Ive spent three years here telling people how GOOD haggis is!! I love it, we eat it every couple of weeks. I must admit the veggie haggis is delicious too, almost better than the original!


----------



## Trinkan (Oct 14, 2008)

susieQ said:


> *sniff*
> i would totally be a part of this exchange thing if it wasn't for our super high shipping rates
> 
> would be fun to let someone try brown cheese (brunost)  <--- evil grin



Brunost?? never heard of it.. is it like messmör??


----------



## Suze (Oct 14, 2008)

Trinkan said:


> Brunost?? never heard of it.. is it like messmör??


doubt it...don't think you can get it anywere but here ( norway) . 

how to describe it...hmmm...
it's a sweet and quite spicy cheese made from goat milk. 
the texture is soft, almost butter'ish. you either love it or hate it!
i think it's great with jam & bread or on waffles. :smitten:

what is messmör?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 14, 2008)

susieQ said:


> *sniff*
> i would totally be a part of this exchange thing if it wasn't for our super high shipping rates
> 
> would be fun to let someone try brown cheese (brunost)  <--- evil grin



If you're gonna do it - be really evil and send gamalost.


----------



## Suze (Oct 14, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> If you're gonna do it - be really evil and send gamalost.


ahahaha, true dat. 
(i've never tasted it...the smell told me enough)


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 14, 2008)

Can you fit into a box? *giggle*


Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Im game for exchanging packages.
> Im in California!
> Who wants stuff from here???


----------



## mergirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Mer.... you can buy that stuff at Ikea in Glasgow! That's where I get it. Haven't been in about 18 months though since Lorna went to the US, so if you do a trip, gimme a shout, lol. The Ikea food shop is fab. I love the elk sausage too, the lingonberry juice, biscuits and kopparberg pear cider, nyumm!
> 
> If you like that, have you tried John West pressed cod roe? Its in a wee tin you get it at the tinned fish section in the supermarkets. It's lovely sliced up and fried in a bit of butter, then sprinkled with lemon juice, mmmm!
> 
> ps. Ive spent three years here telling people how GOOD haggis is!! I love it, we eat it every couple of weeks. I must admit the veggie haggis is delicious too, almost better than the original!


Oh lmao!! Haggis IS good! But it still does consist of more lambs lung than i would care to eat!! lol..
Yes.. i hear that there is some great Swedish food at ikea..I should really go there to get some as it might save my pal from carrying all my grub back from sweden!
I really like the raw fish stuff too ...think its called snapsill.. you can get it in mustard sauce which is nice.. ohh think i would like the cod roe.. shall have to try it.. i LOVE tinned fish, cold, on toast.. which a lot of people think is minging.. but i LOVE it!
I havent actually been to Ikea before which is mental.. will totally need to go soon to stock up on swedish goodies!!

xmer


----------



## mergirl (Oct 14, 2008)

oh lmao.. nyum!!


----------



## Trinkan (Oct 15, 2008)

susieQ said:


> doubt it...don't think you can get it anywere but here ( norway) .
> 
> how to describe it...hmmm...
> it's a sweet and quite spicy cheese made from goat milk.
> ...



Well Norway isnt so far so we should have it in ouer stores also.. thinking of it i might have tried it before but im not sure..

Messmör isnt so different from your description of brunost...


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 15, 2008)

" would be fun to let someone try brown cheese (brunost) <--- evil grin "

I have a chat friend in Norway, and he told me about this kind of cheese. I found it at a large supermarket in Houston that has a lot of import and gourmet foods (Central Market). It was not what I was expecting. The flavor wasn't unpleasant but it was kind of sweet, in an almost burned sugar caramel kind of way. I only got a small piece though, and really didn't try combining it with certain foods, wines, etc... The sweetness threw me off, I prefer sharp cheeses. But if I had some ideas on how to serve it with foods/drink that would enhance the flavor, I'd be willing to give it another try.

Tracy


----------



## Suze (Oct 15, 2008)

Trinkan said:


> Well Norway isnt so far so we should have it in ouer stores also.. thinking of it i might have tried it before but im not sure..
> 
> Messmör isnt so different from your description of brunost...


right, i'll ask one of my swedish friends and get back to yeh 


Tracyarts said:


> " would be fun to let someone try brown cheese (brunost) <--- evil grin "
> 
> I have a chat friend in Norway, and he told me about this kind of cheese. I found it at a large supermarket in Houston that has a lot of import and gourmet foods (Central Market). It was not what I was expecting. The flavor wasn't unpleasant but it was kind of sweet, in an almost burned sugar caramel kind of way. I only got a small piece though, and really didn't try combining it with certain foods, wines, etc... The sweetness threw me off, I prefer sharp cheeses. But if I had some ideas on how to serve it with foods/drink that would enhance the flavor, I'd be willing to give it another try.
> 
> Tracy


you can get it in the us? how cool is that!

you're right...the cheese has sort of a caramel taste to it. you can get it in less sweeter versions too, btw.
what most people do here is to slice it on bread (with or without butter) it's also a very common thing to have on waffles (soooo good) and it taste delicious with jam!

this is all we do with it, basically. i can't come up with any other options atm!


----------



## bigirlover (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd be up for an exchange... I'm here in NYC.


----------



## bigirlover (Oct 16, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I know this isn't quite the same thing, but how about exchanging packages with someone in the US if you're in the US but in a different part of it? Because there are some goodies that they only make out in the Midwest or on the East Coast or things like that. Some places have regional goodies you can't get anywhere else. Or some people that live in the Midwest have never been to the shore and maybe want to try some real salt water taffy. This is just an idea I'm throwing out there, feel free to ignore it.



You just have to make sure salt water taffy is made locally 'cause a couple of times I've bought it as souvenirs for family and a lot of it is made in Jersey!!! They just put it in a box that represents the area that it's being sold.


----------



## Andy_McP (Oct 17, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ps. Ive spent three years here telling people how GOOD haggis is!! I love it, we eat it every couple of weeks. I must admit the veggie haggis is delicious too, almost better than the original!



She is not kidding about the haggis. MacSween's the by the best if you are buying in Haggis, I definately recommend it.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 17, 2008)

Haggis is awesome, especially battered from the chippy :eat1:


----------

